# CMH-Lahore Vs. Allama Iqbal Medical College



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Which school would you choose to attend? State your answer based on education and future opportunities only. Give a reason or reasons as to why you chose that particular school?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

id say Allama Iqbal cus its harder to get into


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww I was hoping for a more valid reason lol


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

lol oops havnt got any  but arent unis that are harder to get into also kinda better?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

That is the general assumption. But there has to be another reason why you like aimc more


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Well cus AIMC has a higher merit,so you'd be studying in geniuses.Guess that counts,no?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know if that's such a big factor. Okay which would you choose between shifa and aimc?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

umm Id choose SHIFA for the reasons present in the below given thread,if i could afford it.
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...make-choosing-between-shifa-allama-iqbal.html


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

But isn't allam Iqbal sill harder to get into? And isn't CMH also better equipped than aimc?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Well as far as i know,kids who fail to get into gov colleges ,get into CMH.No one prefers CMH over the top government colleges.CMH may be better equipped than AIMC ,but that doesnt change the thinking of the majority of people in Pakistan who think only failures get into pvt colleges like CMH. SHIFA and AKU ofcourse have their own high level.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you for your input


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

no problem


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Let me give you a few reasons for choosing AIMC, other than it's higher merit.
It's a Govt. institute,So much lesser fee (1 lakh per year compared to more than 6 lakh at CMH)
It's quite an old college, so more Alumni base, you can get counsel much easily. Also, for the higher merit, you'll find better students, so you can prepare and score better at your Profs. (unless they start competing with you and conceal information because of that )
Third, and most important factor is the attached hospital. In Government sector they let you try the patients. Again, more practical experience.
Also, the name on your CV (AIMC) looks better than CMH, that's only a stereotype tradition, but it'll help you find a job


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Right now it may matter to us where we will study but after we all graduate, it will not matter where we graduated from. We'll all be the same. So for the meantime I'd say  1. King Edward , 2. Allama Iqbal, 3. CMH, 4. FMH , 5. Sheikh Zayed and then after that whoever takes you


----------



## Sani Muhamamd (Oct 1, 2012)

AIMC obviously, and I will not get into a debate with you, or anything! but AIMC has much more better hospital, and affiliations which really matters the most after your MBBS.
P.S I think I've seen you(the person who started this tread) in GCU! You Ravian?


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> Right now it may matter to us where we will study but after we all graduate, it will not matter where we graduated from. We'll all be the same. So for the meantime I'd say  1. King Edward , 2. Allama Iqbal, 3. CMH, 4. FMH , 5. Sheikh Zayed and then after that whoever takes you


Samreen Do you know Agha Khan is rated the top most university in Pakistan by HEC, (with nearly 70 points recorded)
King Edward is way below, 7th position infact. The rest of the colleges aren't even included in the list. Maybe because they're not recognised as universities yet. 
Here's the link btw: HEC University Rankings - Top Universities
I see you haven't included Shifa. I would swap CMH with Shifa, and FMH with Shalamar.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes I know. I was talking about those in Lahore. That's the only city where I can apply.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

For the record, I'm a foreign student. It still means Allama Iqbal is cheaper than CMH for me. And it looks like allama Iqbal is definitely the better option. I'm going to first wait for CMH's decision. If I'm not accepted then I'll apply to sheikh khalifa and shalamar as well. I've already been accepted to FMH on the foreign seat but I don't want to go there. My self-finance aggregate is 76.64% so I picked AIMC as my first option because its only a 10 minute drive from my house and because I don't think I can get into KEMU with this aggregate.
@ sani: I don't know what a ravian is. I've only visited gcu once in my life for about 10 minutes lol


----------



## faizanblackheart (Aug 30, 2012)

*CMH Vs Shalamar*

hey salaam everyone,

i have an aggregate of 79.something...what do you think are my chances of getting in shalamar or CMH...??
Plus if inshaALLAH i get both which one do you guys think is better...??


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

You'll get into both inshAllah. CMH is probably the better option but there is a very small difference between the 2


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

faizanblackheart said:


> hey salaam everyone,
> 
> i have an aggregate of 79.something...what do you think are my chances of getting in shalamar or CMH...??
> Plus if inshaALLAH i get both which one do you guys think is better...??


CMH has it's own merit. You'll probably make it in the first merit list for Shalamar though 
CMH is traditionally graded better, though the current applicants have had a rather nasty interview experiences there. In any case, agreed with Ghani; little difference.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

ghani1992 said:


> you'll get into both inshallah. Cmh is probably the better option but there is a very small difference between the 2


can u guide me to o ?????????


----------

